# KOSTENLOSE Alternative zu NetLimiter



## 98romi (13. Juli 2014)

Hallo PCGHX-Community,

da ich im Moment sehr viele Videos auf meinem Youtube-Kanal hochlade und mich das dermaßen aufregt, dass während dieser Zeit normales Surfen im Internet dann unmöglich ist, weil die komplette Uploadgeschwindigkeit von Youtube beschlagnahmt wird, bin ich auf Netlimiter gestoßen, bei welchem ich für jedes Programm einzeln die Internetgeschwindigkeit einstellen. Das funktionierte ja anfangs ganz gut - bis ich bemerkte, dass Netlimiter nicht kostenlos ist und das dann nur eine 30-Tage-Testversion (oder so ähnlich) ist. Naja, bevor die 30 Tage vorbei sind, hab ichs halt lieber schnell deinstalliert.

Nun zu meiner Frage:
Gibt es ne kostenlose Alternative zu Netlimiter, mit der ich einstellen kann, dass Google Chrome (über den lade ich die Videos hoch) von den verfügbaren 1MBit eben nur 0,7Mbit bekommt??

Ich hoffe, ihr könnt mir helfen 

Gruß,
98romi


----------



## 98romi (17. Juli 2014)

Bzw im Endeffekt würde es ja auch reichen, wenn es ein Programm gibt, dass mir den Youtube-Upload limitiert, dass der nicht das ganze Netz benötigt. 

Die restlichen Programme dürfen sich alles Internet gönnen. 

Bitte antwortet, die 28 Tage der Nitlimiter Testversion sind SEHR SEHR bald rum.


----------



## meik19081999 (17. Juli 2014)

Hey,
Ich habe in meine Asus Roter eine einstellungen wo ich für jeden port bzw alle sachen einstellen kann wie viel upload und download die bekommen.

Ich weis nicht ob es noch andere router gibt welche diese optionen haben


----------



## 98romi (17. Juli 2014)

Hat eine Fritzbox solch eine Funktion? Und welchen Port braucht ein Youtube-Upload?? Und kann man das einstellen, dass das nur für diesen PC gilt??


----------



## informatrixx (17. Juli 2014)

ich kenne als Freeware:
Traffic Shaper XP.

In manchen Routern kann man Bandbreite beschränken,
gilt aber dann für alle surfenden Geräte (denke ich).

Die Einstellung heißt glaube ich "QoS (Quality of Service).


----------



## 98romi (17. Juli 2014)

Hä?? Aber wenn ich das auf diesen einen PC installiere, dann weiß das doch das mein Handy net. Oder meinst du das anders??


----------



## informatrixx (17. Juli 2014)

Ja, ich meine wenn QoS am Router eingestellt wird.
Wenn der Upload zu hoch ist, begrenzt er seinen Upload.
Das gilt dann für alle angeschlossenen Geräte.

Wenn die Software auf dem PC installiert wird,
gilt das nur für den PC, für andere Geräte nicht.
Und das ist es ja, was du haben willst


----------



## 98romi (17. Juli 2014)

Wird dann der Upload vom ganzen PC begrenzt, oder nur der vom Youtube-Upload??


----------



## informatrixx (17. Juli 2014)

Es wird nur begrenzt, was gerade viel Upload zieht,
damit der Download weiter geht (surfen).

Wenn der YouTube Upload gerade läuft,
begrenzt er den soweit, dass surfen trotzdem einigermaßen weitergeht.


----------



## 98romi (17. Juli 2014)

Dass surfen auf dem PC oder surfen im ganzen Heimnetzwerk geht?? Letzteres sollte erfüllt sein...


----------



## informatrixx (17. Juli 2014)

Ach so, ja für das Heimnetzwerk muss das dann doch besser am Router eingestellt werden.
Gilt aber nur, wenn der Router schon insgesamt am Limit mit Datenübertragung läuft mit Upload / Download.

Wie heißt denn das Fritzbox Modell genau?
Dann kann man mal schauen, ob es da eine Einstellung gibt 

Edit:
habe gerade getestet, Traffic Shaper XP mit Win7 funktioniert nicht.
Die einzigste Freeware, die mit Windows 7 funktioniert ist "NetBalancer"


----------



## 98romi (17. Juli 2014)

Taugt NetBalancer was??
Und was ist der Unterschied zu Netlimiter3??

Wir haben eine FritzBox 7390.


----------



## informatrixx (17. Juli 2014)

habe mal die Anleitung dieser Fritzbox durchgeschaut,
im Menü Internet/Priorisierung müsste es was geben.

Am einfachsten ist aber doch wahrscheinlich "NetBalancer".
Die ist genauso gut, wie "Netlimiter", Unterschiede merke ich keine 

Am besten mal ausprobieren die Software


----------



## 98romi (17. Juli 2014)

Ist netbalancer kostenlos??


----------



## informatrixx (17. Juli 2014)

Gibt eine kostenlose und eine die was kostet.
Unterschied ist, die kostenlose begrenzt nur 5 Prozesse gleichzeitig?.

Sollte aber reichen, wenn nur der Browser begrenzt wird,
wie in dem Fall


----------



## 98romi (18. Juli 2014)

Jo, das reicht, solange das geht, dass die Upload Geschwindigkeit des Browsers auf 0,7mbit begrenzt wird. Das geht doch oder?? Weil dann bleiben noch 0,3mbit für die restlichen PCs (nur 1mbit Upload bei mir auf dem Land).


----------



## shadie (18. Juli 2014)

Netlimiter ist meiner Erfahrung nach eines der besten und komfortabelsten Tools für das Vorhaben.

An deiner Stelle würde ich mich mit der Suche nicht verrückt machen und die 21 € btw 29 USD ausgeben.
habe ich zum Schluss auch gemacht.


----------



## 98romi (19. August 2014)

Ist jetz wirklich komisch, Netbalancer is ja auch ne 30 Tage Testversion, oder hab ich was falsches gedownloadet??

Edit:
Obwohl sogar Freeware dasteht...


----------



## 98romi (28. August 2014)

So, jetzt sind mehr als 30 Tage vergangen, genug Zeit um Netbalancer zu testen.
Ansich ist das ein wirklich gutes Programm, allerdings hab ich so das Gefühl, dass das wieder ne Testversion ist, obwohl eigentlich überall steht, dass es kostenlos ist:
NetBalancer - Download - CHIP
NetBalancer - Download - heise online

Oben im Eck stand aber irgendwas wie "Aktivate" und "Trial" (kanns nicht mehr nachschauen, habs schon deinstalliert).

Oder kanns sein dass ich versehentlich die 30 Tage Testversion der kostenpflichtigen Version installiert habe (falls es diese überhaupt gibt)??


----------

